# Allroads attending H20



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

So how many of us allroaders are going to be attending H2O this year...I'm headed down thursday...















If youre going: What have you done to your car since last year/last show?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroads attending H20 (diive4sho)*

any luck? i've never seen an allroad at any of the CA shows.. except mine when i had it


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

represent.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

hahaha... i just noticed your icon. nice!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

thanks....not the right kind of airbag but still the same idea..


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

yeah, AR suspension looks nothing like that.. but its still a good idea.
someone should make an air suspension icon.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

yeah one that looks like the buttons on the dash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

get to it.








New Avatar Submissions v4.0
or 
New Forum Avatar Creation Thread...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I'm on it...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

can't upload a gif to snapfish or audiworld image poster so here it is as a jpeg...not the best I know but it's what i could make in ms paint


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

it has to be clear (transparent)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I'm working with ms paint ....give me a break..lol


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Thanks to acincys here it is in a gif form with a transparent background....now work your magic and make it my new avatar....he he ....thanks in advance


----------

